# Group Buy on Eshine leds



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

So.. I ve been doing a bit of research on Leds and I ended up deciding to go with Eshine Leds.

they have right now the newest 4G 48x3Watt Leds.
Its fully dimmable. 
sunrise/sunset option

http://www.eshinesystems.com/aqua/4g-48x3w-led-aquarium-light.html
http://www.eshinesystems.com/grow/4g-48x3w-led-grow-light.html

I m going to be getting 3 fixtures, so i need 3 more fixtures in order for the price to drop.

6 fixtures and under is $400/ per fixture, 6 or more is $300/ per fixture

now, they have two different designs as where the Leds sit. so let me know which one you would like to get

Thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

$300 is an awesomeprice. I think the brochure says it can do sunrise / sunset as well.

Let me think for a day or two Tien. May not worth my DIY anymore


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

yes i forgot to mention it could do sunrise/ sunset

thanks for reminding me !

as for the price, this is the LOWEST price, i could show you guys the email. or you could just email then as well!

i tried to ask for 280 but he wont budge any lower. so w.e. 300 seems alright to me.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

I went to buy some Pleco from Charles (CANADIAN AQUATICS) last night - and he said that a container of LEDs are arriving soon.

The units they are bringing in are suppose to be top quality ones and prices extremely competitive.

While we may not be comparing Apples with Apples . . . it may be worth checking.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Kimrocks said:


> I went to buy some Pleco from Charles (CANADIAN AQUATICS) last night - and he said that a container of LEDs are arriving soon.
> 
> The units they are bringing in are suppose to be top quality ones and prices extremely competitive.
> 
> While we may not be comparing Apples with Apples . . . it may be worth checking.


are you talking about the freshwater lighting? 
this is a SW section..


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

don't forget there is a 7% tariff for these led lites... might also be another HST too. Usually grand order should be $2000 or less before you need a broker or someone like that. Call customs canada too for an exact amount.

msjboy


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

interesting, I will give them a call tomorrow


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like a great price but where does it say fully dimmable or sunrise/sunset function. I've read through the link a couple of times and don't see those features mentioned at all.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

on the pdf file. i ll email it to you if you like to see it


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The company should post those features on the website since those are popular selling features. Do they dim independently or all on one dimmer switch?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

that I will ask and post the reponse asap.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't even get to the links now. Seems their whole site is down.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

yeah.. damn their site is unreliable. it was always either down or "comming soon"


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> The company should post those features on the website since those are popular selling features. Do they dim independently or all on one dimmer switch?


this is the response: The 48x3w with programmable controller, you can set the dimmer and timer via programmable design; just like a computer/ timer, you do not need to dim via dimmer switch, just set function with the programmable box.


----------

